# So, with the "improvements" to BCA....



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I went from "Senior Member" to "Novice"? Geeez... Guess I hafta work harder now to gain some prestige :bigsmile:


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Well that's weird. I had to reply just to see if mine was the same. Cheers


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

What the, well that don't make sense i am no novice. 255 posts. i want my senior member status back. hopefully this is just a glitch. Cheers


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmmmm, I am afraid to see what they are calling me now LOL


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Whew!!! 
That could be worse ;o)
Cheers!!!


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL I didn't even notice that Member statuses changed... Well time to see what mine is...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweet apparently I'm a "Forum Snooper"...


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, I like the new one much better!!
"Senior member" was just a bit too close to reality 
Cheers & Thanks Shawn!!!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

The ones that came when i upgraded the forum were basic and boring, the senior member was 300 posts... which seemed a little low, i created new fun ones , that's all. I cant tell you what they are.. you gotta reach the next level to find out


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicklfire said:


> The ones that came when i upgraded the forum were basic and boring, the senior member was 300 posts... which seemed a little low, i created new fun ones , that's all. I cant tell you what they are.. you gotta reach the next level to find out


Too funny, who's going to be the Forum Squatter.....


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Just seeing what mine is.

Edit: Forum Resident. Whats the next step up? Obsessive Compulsive?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I dont mind my title


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm just waiting for a certain someone (who shall remain nameless) to take out the breeder classifieds so I don't have breeder title.....


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Heh...trying to remember the last time I was a novice anything...kinda makes me feel young again :bigsmile:


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm what am I


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> LOL, I like the new one much better!!
> "Senior member" was just a bit too close to reality
> Cheers & Thanks Shawn!!!!


imagine how close to home it was for dave...........................well actually...spot on imo


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

hmmm what am I


O.C.D Fishies said:


> hmmm what am I


ditto.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> imagine how close to home it was for dave...........................well actually...spot on imo


LOL!!!!
Yes Daves should stay "Senior Member" :lol::bigsmile:


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmph !


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> imagine how close to home it was for dave...........................well actually...spot on imo


Good one Kathy!.....Poor Dave!!!

These titles/names are really fun actually - thanks Shawn.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm "forum addicted." Sounds like I should seek treatment, lol!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I just checked the smileys.. We're missing one very important one for us Forum Novices to use on the far more advanced members .. A huge Moon  :bigsmile:


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> I just checked the smileys.. We're missing one very important one for us Forum Novices to use on the far more advanced members .. A huge Moon  :bigsmile:


LMAO!!
Yep, *THEY* deserve it Dave :bigsmile:
Cheers!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I became a Forum God somehow, BUT changed my name to Super Moderator (my old title) !


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> LMAO!!
> Yep, *THEY* deserve it Dave :bigsmile:
> Cheers!!!


these young whippersnappers............need to show some respect for those who are so faithful to this fishie home shopping channel..........


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Forum Resident. Do I have to start paying rent now for my digital home?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, nah you've donated. We only evict rude loud mouths. :bigsmile:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well what is it ?????


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm i seem to be addicted.....lol


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

OK ill play !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thinkin mine is a bit misleading lol wanna trade?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just for a reminder for those that want to change your titles, this is an option if you become a donator:bigsmile:


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ok well what am i then ?? here we go ..lol


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for making the forum even more fun, Shawn!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay I'm curious?????


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heheh...curiousity.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

what the...??!?!? I lost my JUNIOR MEMBER title 
Darn it. I wanted to be the "SELF-CENTERED BCA FORUM TROLL"


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol??????................


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ahahaha i love some of these titles! forum god, and my vote is for self centered bca forum troll for the 3000 count!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, i wanna play too, this is awesome, much less boring. Thanks for the fun shawn.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, time to tag in and double check...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just checking...

Thanks for not changing my personalized one! Like the new ones too....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Just checking...
> 
> Thanks for not changing my personalized one! Like the new ones too....


I don't believe the personalized status will change, since that's a donator only option.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> what the...??!?!? I lost my JUNIOR MEMBER title
> Darn it. I wanted to be the "SELF-CENTERED BCA FORUM TROLL"


You're a donator, just change it to that!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, to be honest. This is kinda disappointing. First time I lost something important to me being a member here is when I lost all the 50+ positive feedback when the server crashed. I said it was ok. I'll just work on it again. Then losing the senior member tag kinda lost something again.

I don't know about you guys. I know it's just a tag but I kinda lost something valuable to me again this time and it wasn't because of a crash that is totally none of anybody's fault. Senior member gives a bit more credibility when doing some business with fellow members. Now, I'm back to being a forum novice. It feels like I'm very new here and never met any of the nice fellow members. Should I rack up on postings again and do more selling/trading here to bring my status up again. To be very frank and honest about..... I don't think so. Just ranting.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It doesn't bother me to go from senior to novice.Kinda does make me chuckle a bit .. Actually I don't pay any attention to the feedback and neither give nor expect any. Kinda feel the same toward the posting ratings. I figure at the rate I post I should be out of the novice stage in another couple of years or so .


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

In the big scheme of things, we are all novices.... right?


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Now that your all Novices,I'm going to have to ask to see some ID....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> Well, to be honest. This is kinda disappointing. First time I lost something important to me being a member here is when I lost all the 50+ positive feedback when the server crashed. I said it was ok. I'll just work on it again. Then losing the senior member tag kinda lost something again.
> 
> I don't know about you guys. I know it's just a tag but I kinda lost something valuable to me again this time and it wasn't because of a crash that is totally none of anybody's fault. Senior member gives a bit more credibility when doing some business with fellow members. Now, I'm back to being a forum novice. It feels like I'm very new here and never met any of the nice fellow members. Should I rack up on postings again and do more selling/trading here to bring my status up again. To be very frank and honest about..... I don't think so. Just ranting.


If some new guy comes into the forum and claims to have 20 years experience and shows his intellegence, I dont look at his post count. If a guy has 2000 posts and mostly posts in the lounge section about movies, sports, or anything unrelated to fish, I wont necessarily look to that poster for information on how to breed discus. Its just a title


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

effox said:


> Just for a reminder for those that want to change your titles, this is an option if you become a donator:bigsmile:


I would like to be the Forum Squatter.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

It's all for fun. There was only 3 titles before, 300 posts being the highest... 

I just did this all for fun, it's not meant to rank your aquarium intelligence, it's just for fun so as you gain posts you get a .. funny title to go along with it. 
If you hate your title.. sign up to be a donator and you can change it to anything you want  

Shawn


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> Well, to be honest. This is kinda disappointing. First time I lost something important to me being a member here is when I lost all the 50+ positive feedback when the server crashed. I said it was ok. I'll just work on it again. Then losing the senior member tag kinda lost something again.
> 
> I don't know about you guys. I know it's just a tag but I kinda lost something valuable to me again this time and it wasn't because of a crash that is totally none of anybody's fault. Senior member gives a bit more credibility when doing some business with fellow members. Now, I'm back to being a forum novice. It feels like I'm very new here and never met any of the nice fellow members. Should I rack up on postings again and do more selling/trading here to bring my status up again. To be very frank and honest about..... I don't think so. Just ranting.


IMO I don't think too many people take the name thing into consideration as it's only based on the number of post you have. I have seen new members here that within a couple post have shown they were very knowledgeable in the hobby. Look at mine "Mr. Know it all", when I seen that I bout fell out of my chair lmao. As much as I like to sometimes think I know it all about most things lol when it comes to this hobby I know squat compared to most lol. I wouldn't worry too much , it's more about the funny aspect than it is anything imo. If it means that much to you ....if you become a donator , you can change it to anything you want


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I just changed mine.  And I agree with Diztrbd1...it's no different than seeing "senior, junior or member". I look at feedback rather than the user title.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Exactly, don't get bent out of shape if you don't like your title. Either become more of a poster than a lurker, or become one of the elite with a donator status and change it to whatever you feel is most reflective of your personality and knowledge.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Elle said:


> Forum Resident. Do I have to start paying rent now for my digital home?


You are now "Keeper of the Zoo" 

Sounds like a fun computer game here.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I considered "Dungeon Keeper" after this game I used to love (Dungeon Keeper - GameSpot.com), but it just didn't sound very friendly somehow. 

Keeper of the Zoo is a pretty good description of our house anyway with all the critters living here.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You're a donator, just change it to that!


How do you change it ?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

click on settings Gordon and it should be under one of the options of the left side of the page if memory serves me correct


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edit Profile under Customer User Title


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Click on "My Profile" on the NAV title bar\header. 
On the left NAV pain, click "Edit Profile"
On the new screen scroll down a bit to the "Custom User Title:" and input whatever the heck you feel like.. (Obviously family appropriate, otherwise I'd probably change mine to some sort of ...God) 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I'm getting slow  You two should challenge me as a mod, and boot my arse out


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmmm. What "left NAV pain"? The only pain is the left side of the body part I am sitting on haha.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

effox said:


> Just for a reminder for those that want to change your titles, this is an option if you become a donator:bigsmile:


:lol: Nice way to make people to become a donator :lol: Pice perk, except I have not figured out how to get there yet.

Well Done.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> :lol: Nice way to make people to become a donator :lol: Pice perk, except I have not figured out how to get there yet.


Is Pice Perk some new breed we haven't heard of yet? Just ribbing ya for the NAV Pain comment.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I meant the left navigation column of a table. You should see "Edit Profile".


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry Chris. Just goofing around  Found it:

Setting, then Left Nav Pain, Edit Profile, on right pane: Optional Information - Custom User Title 

Now need to decide what to be 

For Now  WOW, change once and changed everything !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao Gordon......awesome new title you came up with lol


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

effox said:


> Exactly, don't get bent out of shape if you don't like your title. Either become more of a poster than a lurker, or become one of the elite with a donator status and change it to whatever you feel is most reflective of your personality and knowledge.


That's the way!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm really digging the new layout and colors of BCA. Nice job!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess i will have to contribute more, right now im just a snooper


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> I guess i will have to contribute more, right now im just a snooper


or read post 57 to 60 :bigsmile:

great names guys !! I will have ta work on becoming a donator ...


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

i am the opposite. I find the color bland and the layout confusing....and no, its not that i'm just not used to it....Bold colors would be better on the eyes...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

It says I am a Forum Novice now under my name... How do I change it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Post more often, or become a donator and change it to whatever you feel like.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Raf said:


> i am the opposite. I find the color bland ...Bold colors would be better on the eyes...


*I am more for bold colors as well, a darker blue would have been better as the default I think. I am used to it now but in case you didn't know there is a defraction option in the lower right of the page:*









* You might expiriment with it, I find the other colors alot easier on the eyes myself*


----------

